# Santoliquido's Three Persian Songs



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

I heard two of the _*Three Persian Songs*_ by Italian composer Francesco Santoliquido (1883-1971) for the first time in a fine voice recital this week. The songs were _Quando Le Domandai_ and _Le Domandai_. Gorgeous Post-Romanticism! These works and this composer are new to me; likely Santoliquido is neglected because of his pro-fascist writings in the 1930's. If anyone has experience or further knowledge of him and his music I'd be interested.


----------

